# Zombie Michael Jackson



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

Thats funny


----------



## HauntChaser (Sep 8, 2009)

hahahahahhahah I have this mask!


----------



## Evilpenny (Sep 25, 2009)

If you're gonna dance to Thriller.......KNOW THE DAMN DANCE! That is horrible.


----------

